# could not find the root block device in

## stroot

При загрузке пишет "could not find the root block device in". Ввожу нужный раздел и система грузится дальше.

Нашел несколько постов с такой же проблемой, но так и не понял, как решить без груба. При установке генту пользовался мануалом  отсюда .

Может ли ошибка быть связана с неправильным формированием initramfs?

----------

## nserr0r

модули на винт в ядре включены ?

/etc/fstab чё нить есть?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Что прописано в GRUB? Где располагается корень(простое блочное устройство, RAID, LVM, LVM поверх RAID)?

----------

